# Scotts 2046 riding lawn mower bagger



## smabon (Jul 28, 2009)

I just picked up a Scotts riding mower and want to get a rear bagger for it.  I am looking for a triple bagger for it.  Does anyone know what other baggers will fit on it.  It is a 2000 Scotts (by John Deere) 20 HP with a 46 inch deck.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 28, 2009)

TSC has the tow behind trailers that adapt to just about anything.  A set of mulching blades are a lot cheaper though.


----------



## smabon (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tow behind trailer idea.  I do plan on mulching most of the time.  Just want the bagger for leaves in the fall.  I get a lot of leaves.


----------



## fbelec (Jul 29, 2009)

Pro DIY said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tow behind trailer idea.  I do plan on mulching most of the time.  Just want the bagger for leaves in the fall.  I get a lot of leaves.



if you keep up on the leaves they mulch up good also.
last year i mulched a spot on my lawn that had leaves as high as the lights on my murray tractor. i just kept riding over them starting on the highest position then dropping the deck when i could. it cuts the leaves into 1/4 inch pieces and within a week they were gone and not by the wind blowing them somewhere else. the decompose very quickly at that size.


----------

